# which primarch would you be? which would you rather follow?



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok kinda an awkward pair of questions but if you could be a primarch which would you be and why? and also if you were to become a pre-heresy space marine what legion would you want to join and why?

i would love to be perturabo mainly becuase of the marital prowess of his legion and also the fact that i love siege warfare and im kinda a geek in the science and math departments. otherwise i would be angron and let loose my wild side! i would love to join any legion but preferably in this order 1.Iron Warriors 2.World Eaters 3.Space Wolves 4.Emperor's Children


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I would have to go with Sanguinius. He seemed to be well rounded and wise. Even Horus himself says that if anybody should have led the crusade it should have been Sanguinius. Though not only would I have liked to be him, he would be at the top of my list as to who I would follow into battle. What more inspiration do you need then an angel of death walking beside you? Probably next on the list would be pre-heresy Mortarion. Again, what else could inspire you and assure you of victory in battle other than walking along with a visage of death itself.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

I would be Lorgar. Not only was he the first to go with chaos, hes a daemon prince. Thats like being....God. Or Satan. Depends where you stand.

But the only one I'd follow would be Rogal Dorn. The Imperial Fists got through the Heresy with alot less casaulties than the other loyalist chapters.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

I would have to chose Sanguinius if I were to be any of the primarch. I just find his defence of the Imperial Palace to be one of the greatest pieces of fluff 40k has to offer.

I would probably follow Horus though. The reason being that the Luna Wolves are my favorite legion, being on the forefront of ever major crusade is just icing on the cake to this.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

I would either want to be Sanguinius or Mortarion.

But if I had to join a legion. I'd want to join the Space Wolves.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Alpharius.

Be the Primarch, follow the Primarch - same thing.


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

i would be Leman Russ Because of his feralness and i would be in the nightlords i would follow night haunter because he is a walking shadow of destruction


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Fulgrim, live a life of complete hedonism as well as being one of the absolute hardest primarchs, in single combat I think only Horus might have been better.


----------



## Deacon316 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd want to be Leman Russ. Seriously don't take crap from anyone. Who I would follow...Sanguinius...a living breathing archangel in the flesh. That would inspire almost anyone.


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

Perturabo all the way, otherwise Emperor's Children both perfectionists but i like the immense pride of Fulgrim's legion as well as the awesomeness of the Iron Warriors


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

Vulkan, Stubborn, Defiant, and Loyal to the end. As well as aggressive but not without wisdom.


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

For the chaos primarchs Petrubo following him or being him I think would be better than following any of the other chaos primarchs, for the loyalists probably be Rogal Dorn but follow Gulliman, out of them all I think id go for Petrubo ive just always like him I find others more interesting but I wouldnt want to be them or follow them ie, Angron(your crazy most of the time if you follow him you go crazy) or Magnus (if your him everyone hates you if you follow him theres a high chance you will become a automaton)


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I think Lion El'Jonson would be best to serve under, but I like Horus better. He's just so much better than the loyal Primarchs. :so_happy:Chaos beats imperium anyday.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I hate to say it, but leman russ and would love to be wolf. there beliefs just seem more...human.

besides that though, Magnus, or a thousand sun. There beliefs seem good, minus that whole chaos bit. I like there take in rise of the tau.


----------



## commissar gaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

if i were to be a primarch i would be Corax, he's reserved and cool and knows when to listen and when to speak. he's also immense in a combat situation. i also love his final word before he disappeared. Nevermore...

If i had to follow a primarch it would be Jaghatai Khan, i just like the image of him riding a land raider into battle like a bike.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

It has to be Fulgrim. Demonettes, chaos orgies, what's not to like? The only potential problem is the pink armour. Can't think of anything else that could go wrong.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd probably be Corax, for the same reasons as commissar gaunt. He seems the most "normal" out of the Primarchs, the least issues.

As for which Primarch I would follow, either Corax or Konrad Cruze. I like the Cruzes style of warfare, its brutally effective.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I think Lion El'Jonson would be best to serve under, but I like Horus better. He's just so much better than the loyal Primarchs. :so_happy:Chaos beats imperium anyday.


...says the Witch Hunters player... Im gonna have to bomb your branch of Ecclisiarchy if you dont say sorry to Mr.Emperor right now.

Best to serve under would be Sanguinuis and best to be would be Ferrus Manus. 

@G_Morgan: Fulgrim actually feels nothing, he is possessed by an evil Daemon and is trapped in an existence in which you cant do sh*t for all eternity, or until the Daemon dies, so for all eternity


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Night Haunter - Mainly because what primarch do most others fear / get creeped out by? BATMA.... i mean NIGHTHAUNTER!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

hm... Horus, Angron and Leman Russ are the best i think but i must say Angron is my fav out of the 3 big angry deamon.


----------



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Leman Russ, is the best. They have the best add on called a plasmid converter in the December edition of white dwarf. They can increase they're range by double and make enemies reroll 6s on armor saves.


----------



## Dvil (Apr 22, 2008)

I would be mortarion, cos I love the idea of being able to take punishment and still be ok.

And I would be in the Emperor's Children, because Fulgrim is perfection incarnate, and when Fabius Bile starts doing stuff you get cool alterations to your body.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

Sanguinius, it's the only one I identify to, physically and mentally 
Thought I'm not a warseer


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I would be Night Haunter or Mortarion. Night haunter has that psychotic Batman feel, and Mortarion did not need to be possessed or influenced by Chaos to turn, he did it on his own. 

I would gladly follow either of those primarchs as well.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Initiate said:


> ...says the Witch Hunters player... Im gonna have to bomb your branch of Ecclisiarchy if you dont say sorry to Mr.Emperor right now.
> 
> Best to serve under would be Sanguinuis and best to be would be Ferrus Manus.
> 
> @G_Morgan: Fulgrim actually feels nothing, he is possessed by an evil Daemon and is trapped in an existence in which you cant do sh*t for all eternity, or until the Daemon dies, so for all eternity


What I've never understood about the whole Fulgrim story. There are normal humans who have forced Daemons out of their bodies. Why can't a bloody Primarch do it?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

simple becuase fulgrim is weak willed. he always was and the hh book fulgrim shows this in great detail. he simply gave up on himself.


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

id be Mortarion 

but would be in the raven guard because i love shrike


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm for the Lion on both accounts. Who really knows beside the Lion and the Emperor what the Lion went through while running naked and wild in the Chaos filled forests of Caliban.


----------



## void marines (Jun 18, 2008)

Id want to be and follow ferrus ( i dont know how to spell the last part)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Same, Ferrus is pretty awesome. The Iron Hands are pretty sweet too.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

I would like to be Rogal Dorn or Corax cause I like both chapters 

and i would like to be a sorcerer in the Thousand Sons :victory:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Russ, the ultimate Viking. Space wolves, same reason.


----------



## marbichora (Jul 9, 2008)

*Response*

Ah, If I had the luck to be created as a space marine primarch, I would have to go with Corax. His calm, slightly aloof nature appeals to me, as well as his Hit and Run tactics. 

However, if I was recruited as a pre-heresy marine, I would want to become one of the Imperial fists, and follow Rogal Dorn. His stubborness and his sheer force of will are easy to admire and follow, as well as his martial honor and refusal to allow any slight to disgrace him.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Well for me it'd be cool to be the Lion and to follow the Dark Angels but failing that i think i'd follow the Imperial Fists.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Fluff'Ead said:


> Alpharius.
> 
> Be the Primarch, follow the Primarch - same thing.


The same for me


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

i would go with Vulkan because i play salamanders and there is not much light shed upon him or corax(primarch of the raven guard?) hmm legion umm death guard (captain garro) or emperors children (saul tarvitz) they are heroes in my eyes if you dont know who they are then read the horus heresy novels! they are amazing.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

plug said:


> The same for me


SPOILER! - is that because you could be for the emperor in a secret alpha legion way? or because you could be two people!


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

i would be primarch XI, not because thats my user name but because id find out wut the hell happend to me!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

HA!! good one!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I would like to be Rogal Dorn more than anyone else. Terra itself rests on his shoulders, as it did during the Heresy, when his pious Imperial Fists turned Terra into a fortress. Something about his stoic attitude, even from the Horus Heresy novels, just intrigues me.

Now to follow... I would rather follow Roboute Guilliman. Perfect cohesion and brotherhood among your legion, as well as a sterling reputation. And my life would probably last ALOT longer under his leadership.


----------



## Loki_tbc (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd have to be Horus. I am not a huge fan of authority and refuse to allow any to hold themselves above me.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Either Sanguinius for the nobility and the true spirit of the emperor. Or Fulgrim for having the most skilled legion. 
If i were to be a marine then a Space Wolf because of all the beer and after battle parties.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Primach: Sanguinius. Who doesn't dream of being able to fly? Plus being able to see the future would really help out come exam time.

Legion: I'd want to be one of the Thousand Sons. All you do is stroll around the galaxy learning new ways to blow things apart with your mind. And you'd never be out of work, you can hire yourself out for parties (play 'put the soul in the armour' or do disco lights).


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd be Fulgrim.... well the daemon that possessed him atleast. as for what legion id go with it would be Emperor's Children, then Death Guard


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd be Curze, but i would love to follow Lorgar. He was a guy that could make you do anything.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Roboute Guilliman, he just screams epicness to me. He just has such strength and skill.


----------

